
Bootstrapping a prototype-based object-oriented language in 44 lines of code. - SlyShy
http://thingsaaronmade.com/blog/bootstrapping-a-prototype-based-object-oriented-language-in-44-lines-of-code.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup - comments are here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1509187>

